#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Isa 75 series control valve

## Achmad Nur Eddin

:Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: Hi Guys,

Belows are the ISA 75 series consist of :

ISA 75.01.01 Flow Equations for Sizing Control Valves 2005
ISA 75.02 Control Valve Capacity Test Procedure 1996
ISA 75.03  Face-to-Face Dimension f Integral Flange Globe Style Control Valve Bodies 1992
ISA 75.04  Face-to-Face Dimension f Flangeless Control Valves 1995
ISA 75.05  Control Valve Terminology 2000
ISA 75.07 Laboratory Measurement of Aerodynamic Noise Generated by Control Valve 1997
ISA 75.08 Installed Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flanged Clamp Or Pinch Valves 1999
ISA 75.08.01 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Integral Flanged Globe-Style Control Valve Bodies 2002
ISA 75.08.02 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flangeless Control Valves 2003
ISA 75.08.03 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Socket Weld & Screwed Globe Control Valves 2001
ISA 75.08.04 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Buttweld Globe Control Valves 2001
ISA 75.08.05 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Buttweld Globe Control Valves 2002
ISA 75.08.06 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flanged Globe Control Valves 2002
ISA 75.08.07 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Separable Flanged Globe Control Valves 2001
ISA 75.11.01 Inherent Flow Characteristic and Rangeability of Control Valves 2002
ISA 75.12- Face-to-Face Dimen Socket Weld End & End Screw Globe Sryle 1994
ISA 75.13 Method of Evaluating the Performance of Positioners 1996
ISA 75.14- Face-to-Face Dimen Butt Weld End Globe Style Class 4500 1995
ISA 75.15-Face-to-Face Dimen Butt Weld End Globe Style Class lower 4500 1994
ISA 75.16- Face-to-Face Dimen Flange Globe Style Class 9001994
ISA 75.17 Control Valve Aerodynamic Noise Prediction 1991
ISA 75.19.01 Hydrostatic Testing of Control Valves 2001
ISA 75.20-1991 Face-to-Face Dimen Separable flange Globe Style 1991
ISA 75.21 Process Data Presentation for Control Valves 1996
ISA 75.22  Face-to-Centerline Dimensions for Flanged Globe-Style Angle Control Valves 1999


ISA 75.23 Considerations for Evaluating Control Valve Cavitation 1995
ISA 75.25 Test Procedure for Control Valve Response Measurement from Step Inputs 2001
ISA TR75.04.01 Control Valve Position Stability 1999

You should download the ISA RP75.06 Control Valve Manifold Designs in the thread ISA Control Valve Handbook posted by Abdel Hakim Galala

ISA 75 Control Valves.rar	  5.66 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards :Smile: See More: Isa 75 series control valve

----------


## mhenna

thanks a lot for sharing !
great job

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thank you

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing...

----------


## panos

Dear sir,
thank you very much

----------


## TuanD

The files have been deleted. Anyone, please re-upload and/or share with me  :Smile: . Thank you all in advance.
My email is dotuan1b2@gmail.com .

----------


## mirro

please re-upload the file again

----------


## hswang2

file is expire, could you please reload agian.
Thank you very much

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friends, please share these documents once again.
Or you may send it to zurftems@gmail.com
Thanks and best regard.





> Hi Guys,
> 
> Belows are the ISA 75 series consist of :
> 
> ISA 75.01.01 Flow Equations for Sizing Control Valves 2005
> ISA 75.02 Control Valve Capacity Test Procedure 1996
> ISA 75.03  Face-to-Face Dimension f Integral Flange Globe Style Control Valve Bodies 1992
> ISA 75.04  Face-to-Face Dimension f Flangeless Control Valves 1995
> ISA 75.05  Control Valve Terminology 2000
> ...

----------


## Nabilia

I an missing a few of those but here is what I have....

ISA 75 Series Folder.zip	  4.836 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Thanks Nabilia.
You help me a lots.
Thanks and best regard. :Smile:

----------


## amshah

Find herewith again ISA 75 series which i have. ......................... 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## krkromar

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss

See More: Isa 75 series control valve

----------


## Jgoelz

anyone, please re-upload this amazing document... pleasee...

----------


## gods_engine

please re-upload this amazing document... please, I really need this documents

----------


## potatoteddy

can someone please re-upload these documents?

----------


## Jumpping_Jack

Some standards in the previous list have been replaced. I made a new list. Notify me if I do not include some important standard.

1	ISA 75.01.01 Flow Equations for Sizing Control Valves 2012
2	ISA 75.02.01 Control Valve Capacity Test Procedure 2008
3	ISA 75.05.01 Control Valve Terminology 2000 (R2005)
4	ISA 75.07 Laboratory Measurement of Aerodynamic Noise Generated by Control Valve 1997
5	ISA 75.08.01 Face-to-Face Dimension for Integral Flange Globe Style Control Valve Bodies 2002
6	ISA 75.08.02 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flangeless Control Valves 2003 (R2009)
7	ISA 75.08.03 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Socket Weld & Screwed Globe Control Valves 2001 (R2013)
8	ISA 75.08.04 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Buttweld Globe Control Valves 2001 (R2013)
9	ISA 75.08.05 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Buttweld Globe Control Valves 2002 (R2007)
10	ISA 75.08.06 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flanged Globe Control Valves 2002 (R2013)
11	ISA 75.08.07 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Separable Flanged Globe Control Valves 2001 (R2013)
12	ISA 75.08.08 Face-to-Centerline Dimensions for Flanged Globe-Style Angle Control Valve Bodies (Classes 150, 300, and 600) 1999 (R2007)
13	ISA 75.08.09 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Sliding Stem Flangeless Control Valves (Classes 150, 300, and 600) 2005 (R2010)
14	ISA 75.10.01 General Requirements for Clamp or Pinch Valves 2008
15	ISA-75.10.02 Installed Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flanged Clamp Or Pinch Valves 2008
16	ISA 75.11.01 Inherent Flow Characteristic and Rangeability of Control Valves 2013
17	ISA 75.13.01 Method of Evaluating the Performance of Positioners 2013
18	ISA 75.17 Control Valve Aerodynamic Noise Prediction 1989
19	ISA 75.19.01 Hydrostatic Testing of Control Valves 2013
20	ISA 75.21 Process Data Presentation for Control Valves 1996
21	ISA RP75.23 Considerations for Evaluating Control Valve Cavitation 1995
22	ISA 75.25.01 Test Procedure for Control Valve Response Measurement from Step Inputs 2000 (R2010)
23	ISA TR75.25.02 Control Valve Response Measurement from Step Inputs 2000 (R2010)
24	ISA 75.26.01 Control Valve Diagnostic Data Acquisition and Reporting 2006
25	ISA TR75.04.01 Control Valve Position Stability 1998 (R2006)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jumpping_Jack

Some standards in the previous list have been replaced. I made a new list. Notify me if I do not include some important standard.

1	ISA 75.01.01 Flow Equations for Sizing Control Valves 2012
2	ISA 75.02.01 Control Valve Capacity Test Procedure 2008
3	ISA 75.05.01 Control Valve Terminology 2000 (R2005)
4	ISA 75.07 Laboratory Measurement of Aerodynamic Noise Generated by Control Valve 1997
5	ISA 75.08.01 Face-to-Face Dimension for Integral Flange Globe Style Control Valve Bodies 2002
6	ISA 75.08.02 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flangeless Control Valves 2003 (R2009)
7	ISA 75.08.03 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Socket Weld & Screwed Globe Control Valves 2001 (R2013)
8	ISA 75.08.04 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Buttweld Globe Control Valves 2001 (R2013)
9	ISA 75.08.05 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Buttweld Globe Control Valves 2002 (R2007)
10	ISA 75.08.06 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flanged Globe Control Valves 2002 (R2013)
11	ISA 75.08.07 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Separable Flanged Globe Control Valves 2001 (R2013)
12	ISA 75.08.08 Face-to-Centerline Dimensions for Flanged Globe-Style Angle Control Valve Bodies (Classes 150, 300, and 600) 1999 (R2007)
13	ISA 75.08.09 Face-to-Face Dimensions for Sliding Stem Flangeless Control Valves (Classes 150, 300, and 600) 2005 (R2010)
14	ISA 75.10.01 General Requirements for Clamp or Pinch Valves 2008
15	ISA-75.10.02 Installed Face-to-Face Dimensions for Flanged Clamp Or Pinch Valves 2008
16	ISA 75.11.01 Inherent Flow Characteristic and Rangeability of Control Valves 2013
17	ISA 75.13.01 Method of Evaluating the Performance of Positioners 2013
18	ISA 75.17 Control Valve Aerodynamic Noise Prediction 1989
19	ISA 75.19.01 Hydrostatic Testing of Control Valves 2013
20	ISA 75.21 Process Data Presentation for Control Valves 1996
21	ISA RP75.23 Considerations for Evaluating Control Valve Cavitation 1995
22	ISA 75.25.01 Test Procedure for Control Valve Response Measurement from Step Inputs 2000 (R2010)
23	ISA TR75.25.02 Control Valve Response Measurement from Step Inputs 2000 (R2010)
24	ISA 75.26.01 Control Valve Diagnostic Data Acquisition and Reporting 2006
25	ISA TR75.04.01 Control Valve Position Stability 1998 (R2006)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Great if some one can share it in ifile or other share site????????????/

----------


## hironorix

Anyone can repost ISA 75 documents once again? badly needs to refer to..

----------


## aadamx

Thank you!

----------


## micaziv

Thanks so much!

----------


## Aravaazhi

Thank you, so much.

----------

